# Fenix E50 Review



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

This will be my first review on a flashlight. First of all, its a beautiful flashlight. Quite light though I didn't expect it to be too heavy. Quality is top notch. My only concern is that the thread on the flashlight is not squared instead using a tradtional screw type thread. This might mean a shorter lifespan on the thread requiring constant maintenance, but only time can tell. 
























From left to right: Fenix e11, Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2, Fenix E50 without extension tube





From left to right: CR123, AA battery, 18650, olight i10 EOS, Fenix E11, Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2, Fenix E50





Fenix e50 with extension tube vs. Maglite 2d LED





Fenix E50 without extension tube vs. Maglite 2d LED





From left to right: CR123, AA battery, 18650, Olight i10 EOS, Fenix E11, Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2, Fenix E50 without Extension tube, and Fenix tk41





Same order as the previous picture, but with Fenix E50 having the extension tube







Now time for the beam shots :devil:








Fenix E50 from lowest to highest as per Fenix specification (23, 74, 236, and 780 lumens)
Aperture, exposure, ISO, and white balance is the same (f5.6, 1/4 sec., ISO160, and 5000 kelvin white balance) 




























Comparison with my other flashlights in their highest output (Fenix e50, Fenixtk41, Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2, Olight i10 EOS, and Fenix E11)
Aperture, exposure, ISO, and white balance is the same (f5.6, 1/4 sec., ISO160, and 5000 kelvin white balance) 





Fenix e50 at 780 Lumens





Fenix TK41 at 800 lumens





Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2 at 360 lumens





Olight i10 EOS at 180 lumens




Fenix E11 at 105 lumens








Next batch is the same pattern as before but with different exposure (1/80sec.)





Fenix e50 at 780 lumens





Fenix tk41 at 800 lumens





Foursevens quark "X" 123-2 at 360 lumens





Olight i10 EOS at 180 lumens





Fenix e11 at 105 lumens





Fenix e50 on top and fenix tk41 on the bottom (note at the difference in their center intensity)





Just for laughs, a Maglite 2d LED (Surprisingly, maglite is quite good, though
it is expected of an MC-E LED in a large head regardless if its only 130
lumens)



Conclusion: Well, its a fairly warm light that can stand toe-to-toe with fenixtk41 in terms of lumens output. Its a fairly throwy flashlight, but don'texpect tk41 performance. Spill is great in relation to the center spot. Its a good compromise of a spot flashlight and a flood light in such a small frame.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you very much! :twothumbs


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 18, 2012)

I like the NW tint on this E50! :thumbsup:


----------



## neverGUP (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks ponkan! Nice review!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for your review and the pictures ponkan! :thumbsup:


----------



## regulation (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW, how sharp the first few photos you've taken! Special Thanks for the comparison between the E50 and the TK41's tint!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 18, 2012)

The only drawback with my E50 is the side button. It feels "swampy" and not at all as distinct as the side button of my E25 and E35. The button of E25 is best of these lights. I guess it's a "lottery" and another E50 may has a more distinct button.


----------



## twl (Nov 18, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> The only drawback with my E50 is the side button. It feels "swampy" and not at all as distinct as the side button of my E25 and E35. The button of E25 is best of these lights. I guess it's a "lottery" and another E50 may has a more distinct button.



I would much prefer it if it had a tail switch.
I suppose they used a side switch to appeal to the department store buyers who are accustomed to the plastic Evereadys.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 18, 2012)

The 5000K or so of the E50 looks good relative to the 6000K+ [blue] cool-whites, but is a long way from a quality 4200K neutral-white.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Do any of your 18650"s have problem fitting in?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 18, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> The 5000K or so of the E50 looks good relative to the 6000K+ [blue] cool-whites, but is a long way from a quality 4200K neutral-white.



The perception of tint I find is very subjective. Compared to Fenix TK15 S2 the E50 is pretty warm. Compared to Malkoff M61W(3700K) it's pretty cool. So I would not consider the tint of E50 cool tint, rather very neutral, warmer tint will be warm. What I mean is that I think I would perceive 4200 as more warm than neutral. 
Anyway the eyes can adjust the perceivable tint so it feels neutral without other tint to compare to. 
I am waiting for a few Nichia Malkoff M61s 4500K, and it will be interesting to see how I will perceive them!


----------



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Do any of your 18650"s have problem fitting in?



Considering that this is my first 18650 light and that I don't have much variety in 18650's, I can't comment much on that. But I can tell you that the AW 2900 mah 18650 I bought with this puppy fits perfectly with a bit of space left (maybe around 1mm, check the photo)

Regardless, you won't hear the battery rattle inside because both ends of the flashlight (inside) has a spring that presses against the 18650, thereby holding it in place.










It has enough space to fit a paper folded in two.


----------



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> The only drawback with my E50 is the side button. It feels "swampy" and not at all as distinct as the side button of my E25 and E35. The button of E25 is best of these lights. I guess it's a "lottery" and another E50 may has a more distinct button.



The thing about the botton is, in comparison with my fenix tk41 and Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2, it feels less swampy with a distinct click. Its not in the same league as my maglite in terms of audible and tactile feel of a click (though comparing both is another issue as the fenix E50 is reverse clicky). 
Regardless, I see where you're getting at wherein you can either be lucky or unlucky with the flashlight you get (in terms of tint color, "clicky" feels etc.). As for me, it feels sluggish at times. It does have a distinct advantage of a muffled/silent operation.


----------



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

twl said:


> I would much prefer it if it had a tail switch.
> I suppose they used a side switch to appeal to the department store buyers who are accustomed to the plastic Evereadys.



If you prefer the tail switch, then you might want to consider the upcoming Fenix PD32 Ultimate edition. It has the same body diameter as this fenix e50, has similar lumens output (740lumens), but has less candelas/throw due to the smaller head(6k cd vs. 15k cd). It can use either 2 cr123 or 1 18650, so it's also the same in this respect to the e50 (minus the extension tube).


----------



## ponkan (Nov 18, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> The 5000K or so of the E50 looks good relative to the 6000K+ [blue] cool-whites, but is a long way from a quality 4200K neutral-white.



My beamshot comparison includes the White Balance setting on my camera (the same throughout to make it a fair tint comparison). I used 5000k setting since I feel that its the best compromise between cool and warm. As far as pictures go, the E50 is significantly warmer. In real life use though, I find that with untrained eyes (I can detect the difference, so my eyes might be trained?), the tint color is practically undetectable (if you don't squint and take time to see the difference).


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 18, 2012)

ponkan said:


> If you prefer the tail switch, then you might want to consider the upcoming Fenix PD32 Ultimate edition. It has the same body diameter as this fenix e50, has similar lumens output (740lumens), but has less candelas/throw due to the smaller head(6k cd vs. 15k cd). It can use either 2 cr123 or 1 18650, so it's also the same in this respect to the e50 (minus the extension tube).



Because of the nice tint of E50 I ordered Fenix PD32 Ultimate edition today, neutral tint is very nice. I think it will be great for allround use, and better for short distance/indoors use because of a larger hotspot. So many great flashlights from Fenix today!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 18, 2012)

" Regardless, you won't hear the battery rattle inside because both ends of the flashlight (inside) has a spring that presses against the 18650, thereby holding it in place. "

--> That's good to hear. I am getting this light in the mail almost definitely tomorrow so I'm super excited too! Like you this will be my first 18650 light because: NW Tint, easy operation that anyone can use in a second, TAILSTANDING :twothumbs, and overall quality for the price. I was considering a TK41, but for the same price I could get this light PLUS two of the new Fenix 18650's PLUS the fenix 18650 charger. I want a TK41 style light--- but I'll be waiting until the next generation TK42(?) for that 
Now that I have a light with pretty much the same output as a TK41 I think I'll be satiated lumen wise for a bit. (not for long though  )

I was thinking about making this my first review here too on CPF, but maybe I'll still put up pics too. Good review. I guess It would be nice to have square threading, but that's not a biggie really--- I'm super careful when putting on the tailcap anyway.

OH --- And that's awesome to hear that even the E50 has dual springs so the batteries won't rattle and it provides a bit more shock resistance. Nice Fenix


----------



## martinaee (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, by the way if anybody has an E50 or can judge based on the size, can somebody recommend a holster that would fit the E50? I guess any style would do-- open or fully closed. An open one where it hangs might be good so that you can hang it on a wall or a fully closed one that would fit the full 2 18650 size E50 would maybe be good too.

I'm assuming it won't come with one when I get mine because my E40 didn't come with any kind of holster.


----------



## jbrett14 (Nov 18, 2012)

twl said:


> I would much prefer it if it had a tail switch.
> I suppose they used a side switch to appeal to the department store buyers who are accustomed to the plastic Evereadys.



Or, to appeal to the common senses of those of us NON-department store buyers who prefer an ergonomically-correct switch, assuming the light is not a tactical light.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 18, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Oh, by the way if anybody has an E50 or can judge based on the size, can somebody recommend a holster that would fit the E50? I guess any style would do-- open or fully closed. An open one where it hangs might be good so that you can hang it on a wall or a fully closed one that would fit the full 2 18650 size E50 would maybe be good too.
> 
> I'm assuming it won't come with one when I get mine because my E40 didn't come with any kind of holster.



E50 does come with holster.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 19, 2012)

kj2 said:


> E50 does come with holster.



Oh it does? Nice. It must be below the light in the packaging. I've only seen a photo and it didn't look like it had one.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 19, 2012)

martinaee said:


> Oh it does? Nice. It must be below the light in the packaging. I've only seen a photo and it didn't look like it had one.







(Thanks to neverGUP)


----------



## Palaeoboy (Nov 21, 2012)

So are you able to get the full output of 780 Lumens on one 18650? (albeit with lower run times)


----------



## ponkan (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, I was able to get full output but with lower run times using one 18650. Furthermore, the fenix manual thats comes in the package also states that. Ill post two beam pictures to prove this, one with one 18650 and another with two 18650. Just to be equal, Ill make sure the exposure, White balance, ISO, Aperture value, and 18650 (full charge) are equal to make sure a consistent critical photograph.


----------



## twl (Nov 22, 2012)

jbrett14 said:


> Or, to appeal to the common senses of those of us NON-department store buyers who prefer an ergonomically-correct switch, assuming the light is not a tactical light.



"Ergonomically correct" applies to more than just the hands.
A light should be held at the eye-level to reduce the incidence of unwanted off-angle shadowing, and also reduce spill-related iris reactions. Considering that it is a light and not a dog leash, the true ergonomically correct way to operate it is at eye-level, which also places the ergonomically correct switch location on the tail.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 22, 2012)

twl said:


> "Ergonomically correct" applies to more than just the hands.
> A light should be held at the eye-level to reduce the incidence of unwanted off-angle shadowing, and also reduce spill-related iris reactions. Considering that it is a light and not a dog leash, the true ergonomically correct way to operate it is at eye-level, which also places the ergonomically correct switch location on the tail.



No one holds a flashlight up their eye or at shoulder height with elbow bent for an extended period of time. It's fatiguing. Also I think a user is suceptible to more rays of light being reflected directly back into his or her eyes when the light is pretty much parallel with their line of sight. When you hold a light in a "casual" position at hip level your thumb is naturally already in position to turn the light on so to me that is really the most ergonomic form for a switch. Tactical tail clickies are nice, but not usually what I would consider the most ergonomic position. That position is dependent upon the body of the light also having good grip/knurling unlike when a switch is on the side of the light towards the head. My Fenix E40 is a good representation of this. It has a tail-clicky but the body is a bit "slick" because it is plastic so I don't consider the operation of turning it on the most ergonomic. It would probably be better with a side switch. (Still a great light though).


----------



## Palaeoboy (Nov 22, 2012)

ponkan said:


> Yes, I was able to get full output but with lower run times using one 18650. Furthermore, the fenix manual thats comes in the package also states that. Ill post two beam pictures to prove this, one with one 18650 and another with two 18650. Just to be equal, Ill make sure the exposure, White balance, ISO, Aperture value, and 18650 (full charge) are equal to make sure a consistent critical photograph.



Thanks you dont have to go to all that trouble I believe you I just wanted to know if it could or not.



> A light should be held at the eye-level to reduce the incidence of unwanted off-angle shadowing, and also reduce spill-related iris reactions. Considering that it is a light and not a dog leash, the true ergonomically correct way to operate it is at eye-level, which also places the ergonomically correct switch location on the tail.



I think one point isnt being considered here and thats the muliple tube extensions? Are you really going you hold it with your thumb at the back when you have a few extenders attached and the head is a foot from the button. That wouldnt be very ergonomic to be holding it at the back with such a long tube extending so far forward. Furthermore wouldnt the use you describe really only apply if you want to point it straight ahead and not for long period of time? Ergonomics of one or the other switch type would be entirely dependent as to how the user wants to use it. Im considering this light to replace a TK40 that I do a bit of animal spotlighting in trees. The switch at the back is of no benefit for this you have to use both hands to hold and change beam strength. When your pointing the light up at trees to have the light up over your shoulder trying to flex your wrist to get the light at near 90 degrees would be very awkward. So to if you were doing a longer walk or night hike to be holding your arm up for great lengths like that really isnt practical. Thats why you have those for tactical use and rear switches and those with a conventional for many other purposes. I have half a dozen or so lights and they all have rear switches and thats ok for the smaller ones by and large but I need something with a side switch, to be categorised as a department store user because I want a side switch for use in a way you may not use your light I think is perhaps not considering a number of different possibilities. Horses for courses as they say.


----------



## xlight (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for your review and the pictures.


----------



## Eurard (Nov 27, 2012)

Always been a fan of the Fenix brand, have the TK45 myself, thanks for this looks like a great little light.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 28, 2012)

OMFG.... Finally got mine after 2 weeks from Fenix Store.

I am impressed... very impressed. The thing is MUCH smaller than I anticipated in hand. And the weight is nice. It's got heft with 2 Fenix 18650's, but not overly heavy. It has a smooth swing weight to it. Seriously though--- in my opinion even though it's the E series it's really high quality.

I'll have to either post a mini review and/or pictures on the weekend.


----------



## tam17 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm tempted by 1x18650 possibility (nice Mini version!), although it's not regulated in that configuration. Simple, beautiful aesthetics & amazing output, and it's just an E-series! I'm not so exhilarated about new Fenix side-switches, though.

Cheers


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine arrived today and I am very happy with it. I never intended to use it at its full size but as a mini torch with the tube removed. I ask someone in this thread and as soon as they said it ran at full strength with only one battery I went ahead and got it. I wanted a light to replace my TK40. It just became a chore having to charge 8AA's and getting them in and out of the holder. I never liked the rear switch on it and the way you had to cycle through the modes. At full its brighter than the TK40 and its such a nice tiny light in the hand. The side switch I find quite nice actually it suits the way I hold the light although I am still getting used to it as I have to get it out of my brain to hold the switch to cycle through the brightness settings as when you do the same on the E50 you switch it off. The quick press cycle will be better for sure when I get used to it. This is my first neutral tint light and I quite like it. When I used the TK40 for caving it did have make the pristine white formations very blue so this should be better and much smaller and lighter to lug through caves. I like the simple design of the E series lights ive never liked the weird shapes and fins that most high range lights have. The E series lights are supposed to be the lower in the Fenix range but frankly ive never seen that the quality is first rate. Its the second E series I bought the first was an E20 and it was a simple 2 X AA light and it always seemed to be brighter than the 2 CR123 Fenix light I had which was weird because it was only rated at half. So the E series just keep surprising at their price point. The E50 cost me $65 including postage. I remember my TK40 was about $180 a few years back and simply the E50 is just better to handle, brighter and nicer tint and smaller light. $65 is bargain. Its a new model now so I expect it will be down to $50 in a number of months. My only wish would probably be the second brightness mode a bit over 100 rather than 74 but thats all personal taste but overall a very Good light and very happy with it.


----------



## ponkan (Dec 11, 2012)

Palaeoboy said:


> Mine arrived today and I am very happy with it. I never intended to use it at its full size but as a mini torch with the tube removed. I ask someone in this thread and as soon as they said it ran at full strength with only one battery I went ahead and got it. I wanted a light to replace my TK40. It just became a chore having to charge 8AA's and getting them in and out of the holder. I never liked the rear switch on it and the way you had to cycle through the modes. At full its brighter than the TK40 and its such a nice tiny light in the hand. The side switch I find quite nice actually it suits the way I hold the light although I am still getting used to it as I have to get it out of my brain to hold the switch to cycle through the brightness settings as when you do the same on the E50 you switch it off. The quick press cycle will be better for sure when I get used to it. This is my first neutral tint light and I quite like it. When I used the TK40 for caving it did have make the pristine white formations very blue so this should be better and much smaller and lighter to lug through caves. I like the simple design of the E series lights ive never liked the weird shapes and fins that most high range lights have. The E series lights are supposed to be the lower in the Fenix range but frankly ive never seen that the quality is first rate. Its the second E series I bought the first was an E20 and it was a simple 2 X AA light and it always seemed to be brighter than the 2 CR123 Fenix light I had which was weird because it was only rated at half. So the E series just keep surprising at their price point. The E50 cost me $65 including postage. I remember my TK40 was about $180 a few years back and simply the E50 is just better to handle, brighter and nicer tint and smaller light. $65 is bargain. Its a new model now so I expect it will be down to $50 in a number of months. My only wish would probably be the second brightness mode a bit over 100 rather than 74 but thats all personal taste but overall a very Good light and very happy with it.



Well I am glad you like it. At first, I was skeptical before I bought it, and even when i got it, I was unsure on the screw thread's integrity as it isn't square edge. But after having it for some time (not much), I can say that this has been one of my best flashlight investments i had because it offers a neutral white light that is as bright as my tk41 with a much useful beam pattern and a compact size to boot. If Fenix will make an AA version of this, I'd get it in a heartbeat as it would be more economically sound because you can buy AA's at a great price anywhere, unlike CR123's and 18650's.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 13, 2012)

ponkan said:


> Well I am glad you like it. At first, I was skeptical before I bought it, and even when i got it, I was unsure on the screw thread's integrity as it isn't square edge. But after having it for some time (not much), I can say that this has been one of my best flashlight investments i had because it offers a neutral white light that is as bright as my tk41 with a much useful beam pattern and a compact size to boot. If Fenix will make an AA version of this, I'd get it in a heartbeat as it would be more economically sound because you can buy AA's at a great price anywhere, unlike CR123's and 18650's.



I totally agree with you if they offered this in an 4 X AA version I would get it in a heartbeat as well. Long before super LED lights I had Tekna 4 and it used to be a really bright light in its day and I loved the stumpy feel of it. This E50 with the single tube is the closest I have come to what I think an LED version of the Tekna 4 would be, and AA version would simply be it. Thats with the batteries all clustered together not 2 by 2 like the E40.

In one of the pictures on the Fenix website it shows the E50 with a diffuser. Anyone seen this accessory or know the model number of it?


----------



## ponkan (Dec 14, 2012)

Palaeoboy said:


> I totally agree with you if they offered this in an 4 X AA version I would get it in a heartbeat as well. Long before super LED lights I had Tekna 4 and it used to be a really bright light in its day and I loved the stumpy feel of it. This E50 with the single tube is the closest I have come to what I think an LED version of the Tekna 4 would be, and AA version would simply be it. Thats with the batteries all clustered together not 2 by 2 like the E40.
> 
> In one of the pictures on the Fenix website it shows the E50 with a diffuser. Anyone seen this accessory or know the model number of it?



Based from the wbesite, it seems like the diffuser has no model but is just called white diffuser tip. It doesn't say whether it will fit the head of the e50 like the other diffusers do (others can't fit the 40mm head of the e50), so im not sure which diffuser of fenix you can use for the e50. O

Oh yea, on the topic of the quad 4 AA batteries, nitecore has a new model in the explorer series that they release quite resently that has 860 ansi lumens of output and runs on 4 AA's. It's called Nitecore EA4, and you can order one with a neutral white tint. Sadly, I can't get it cause the only store near my place that sells fine quality flashlights only sells Foursevens, LED lenser, Fenix, Olight, and Surefire's. I prefer in-store purchases (I'm old school) and don't plan to do online ones cause I'm afraid someone might hack my bank and steal everything!!


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 14, 2012)

ponkan said:


> Based from the wbesite, it seems like the diffuser has no model but is just called white diffuser tip. It doesn't say whether it will fit the head of the e50 like the other diffusers do (others can't fit the 40mm head of the e50), so im not sure which diffuser of fenix you can use for the e50. O
> 
> Oh yea, on the topic of the quad 4 AA batteries, nitecore has a new model in the explorer series that they release quite resently that has 860 ansi lumens of output and runs on 4 AA's. It's called Nitecore EA4, and you can order one with a neutral white tint. Sadly, I can't get it cause the only store near my place that sells fine quality flashlights only sells Foursevens, LED lenser, Fenix, Olight, and Surefire's. I prefer in-store purchases (I'm old school) and don't plan to do online ones cause I'm afraid someone might hack my bank and steal everything!!



Thanks for the tip on the Nitecore light it truly is the modern Tekna 4. I may have to get it to compare. It seems to be around the same prices as the E50 as well but it doesnt have very much in the way of low modes so that wont appeal to many here I dont think.


----------



## Andy13186 (Dec 14, 2012)

Edit * my questions were allready answered in the thread.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Would there be any reason why 2 16340 3.7v batteries couldnt be used with this light in its shortened form? The instructions say they are banned but will work with 2 18650 3.7v. Im curious why one would work and not the other?


----------



## twl (Dec 24, 2012)

Palaeoboy said:


> Would there be any reason why 2 16340 3.7v batteries couldnt be used with this light in its shortened form? The instructions say they are banned but will work with 2 18650 3.7v. Im curious why one would work and not the other?



Perhaps it draws too much current for those little 16340 batteries. They only have 500-550 mah capacity, even though they are normally advertised to have more.
Most protected li-ion cells only are rated to supply current up to 2c(twice their rated storage capacity) so, 1000-1100 milliamps is tops for them.


----------



## xlight (Dec 24, 2012)

Palaeoboy said:


> Would there be any reason why 2 16340 3.7v batteries couldnt be used with this light in its shortened form? The instructions say they are banned but will work with 2 18650 3.7v. Im curious why one would work and not the other?


Besides the reason TWL mentioned, 4 16340 3.7V cells needed while running E50, the voltage would be too high for the light.


----------



## xlight (Dec 24, 2012)

Palaeoboy said:


> In one of the pictures on the Fenix website it shows the E50 with a diffuser. Anyone seen this accessory or know the model number of it?



This diffuser has not been announced by Fenix.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Dec 24, 2012)

xlight said:


> Besides the reason TWL mentioned, 4 16340 3.7V cells needed while running E50, the voltage would be too high for the light.



Yes I understand 4 couldnt be used I was asking about 2 being used in its shortened form.

In an email from Fenix they told me the diffuser would be available in a month or so. On the battery question they said that when fully charged 16340 batteries get up to 4.2v fully charged and that 2 of those would be too much for the circuit. That suggests 18650 batteries must not reach that high when fully charged?


----------



## cheaperrooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know if it's possible to add a tailcap switch to the E50????? PLEASE SAY YES


----------



## xlight (Jan 22, 2013)

cheaperrooter said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to add a tailcap switch to the E50????? PLEASE SAY YES


not sure. the diameter of the tail of E50 is 24mm. you may give it a shot.


----------



## ponkan (Jan 31, 2013)

cheaperrooter said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to add a tailcap switch to the E50????? PLEASE SAY YES



Tailcap switch you say? Unless you create a custom made one, I highly doubt the tailcap can be swapped with a switch because its to small. Try the Fenix PD32 ultimate edition if you want similar output but with a tailcap instead. Moreover, this model uses only 1 18650, so its driven exactly for that as compared to the e50's flexibility of using either 1 or 2.


----------



## ponkan (Jan 31, 2013)

Palaeoboy said:


> Yes I understand 4 couldnt be used I was asking about 2 being used in its shortened form
> 
> In an email from Fenix they told me the diffuser would be available in a month or so. On the battery question they said that when fully charged 16340 batteries get up to 4.2v fully charged and that 2 of those would be too much for the circuit. That suggests 18650 batteries must not reach that high when fully charged?



Not sure how to reply on the battery question. All I can say is to follow the instruction of the manual thats with the e50 to see what battery to use. I guess the e50 has enough circuitry gizmo to gobble up high voltage 18650, but thats just based from the premise that this flashlight was designed to use one or two 18650. I'm not claiming any expertise in the subject, just an insight


----------



## phips (Feb 3, 2013)

Seems like a great light, however two things concern me:
1) Does the light feature a deep discharge protection for the 18650 configurations?
2) I did not catch any reference to the standby-current for the electronic switch.
It would certainly be nice to know what shelf-life to expect.


----------



## ponkan (Feb 4, 2013)

phips said:


> Seems like a great light, however two things concern me:
> 1) Does the light feature a deep discharge protection for the 18650 configurations?
> 2) I did not catch any reference to the standby-current for the electronic switch.
> It would certainly be nice to know what shelf-life to expect.




Ok, here is my take on your question. 
1) If you are using 18650, you should not expect shelf life on those as they will only last a couple of months regardless if the flashlight uses a discharge protection. On that note, the best discharge protection is to loosen the cap of the flashlight in such a way so that the current does not circulate (i.e. loosen it until the light cannot be turned on)
2) If you are looking for shelf life, use CR 123 as they have a good 10 years of shelf life. Follow my advice on loosening the cap and you are good for 10 years.

Hope this helps especially for other flashlights. Cheers.


----------



## phips (Feb 4, 2013)

> 1 the standby current of E50 is rather low, so the capacity of battery is
> hard to be consumed.
> 
> 2 E50 has not over discharge protection, but it has low voltage warning ,
> ...


Here is what Fenix had to say.
No battery protection and no information on the standby current... at least the reply was quick.


----------



## Jash (Feb 5, 2013)

When I first laid eyes on the E50 I knew it was a light I would eventually get. Well, today was that day, and I'm so pleased with it. It looks like my TK40/41 are now redundant, and will be relegated to emergency lighting and loaner light duties. The size is perfect. The UI is easy as pie, and the spacing of the modes is spot on.

For the money, I haven't seen a light like it. I compared this to both the TK22 and PD32 UE, and this won for it's comfort in hand, output and price.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 5, 2013)

Jash said:


> When I first laid eyes on the E50 I knew it was a light I would eventually get. Well, today was that day, and I'm so pleased with it. It looks like my TK40/41 are now redundant, and will be relegated to emergency lighting and loaner light duties. The size is perfect. The UI is easy as pie, and the spacing of the modes is spot on.
> 
> For the money, I haven't seen a light like it. I compared this to both the TK22 and PD32 UE, and this won for it's comfort in hand, output and price.



I freaking love mine too. The only thing I might change on it is to maybe make the lowest mode 9 lumens like on my original LD20 q5. The 20 is nice, but it's not that much of a perceptual jump up to the next level at 70 lumens if you have been in real dark for a while. On the other hand... The 20 lumen setting is a really good spot for being decently bright for most tasks and you can just let it run for close to 80 hours on fully charged cells (not sure if Fenix used their own 2600mAh cells for the run time tests)

You know what.. scratch that again. The one thing I would change if I could would be to add a 5th mode at 4 lumens. It's not meant to be a tactical light so the speed wouldn't be an issue switching modes. This light does have memory function for the last used mode though...

Great light. Oh--- I do need Fenix to either put out or somebody recommend something to use as a tailcap for both sides when you want to use it with just 1 18650. As it is now you have to put the exposed body section somewhere with the lubed threads out and that's no good. Plastic baggie? lol


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 6, 2013)

I would like to get rid of the 74lm mode, it feels superfluous and one mode too much to cycle through. 23, 236 and 780lm would be enough, in my opinion.


----------



## ponkan (Feb 8, 2013)

Jash said:


> When I first laid eyes on the E50 I knew it was a light I would eventually get. Well, today was that day, and I'm so pleased with it. It looks like my TK40/41 are now redundant, and will be relegated to emergency lighting and loaner light duties. The size is perfect. The UI is easy as pie, and the spacing of the modes is spot on.
> 
> For the money, I haven't seen a light like it. I compared this to both the TK22 and PD32 UE, and this won for it's comfort in hand, output and price.




I'm happy for you! We always go through that buyers dilemma, but for the most part, we come to appreciate our decision in buying a product after much scrutiny. Makes the process of buying new flashlights fun! :devil:


----------



## ponkan (Feb 8, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I would like to get rid of the 74lm mode, it feels superfluous and one mode too much to cycle through. 23, 236 and 780lm would be enough, in my opinion.



I cannor agree with you more. Moreover, I wanted a lower output in the low mode (i.e. moonlight mode in foursevens). Oh well, we can't change anything sigh (-_-") Nonetheless, I still love the fenix e50. If only Fenix made a 4 AA battery version.... that would be another interesting flashlight to lay my dirty flashaholic hands on.:devil:


----------



## Jash (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I would like to get rid of the 74lm mode, it feels superfluous and one mode too much to cycle through. 23, 236 and 780lm would be enough, in my opinion.



I'd normally agree, but I find the medium mode very useful. I've been using the E50 almost exclusively since I bought it, and the 74 lumens is perfect for around the house stuff. 

If I could change any of the modes, I'd make the low mode around 5 lumens, and I'd reduce the turbo mode so it could run non-stop. Probably would be around 600 lumens. Not as impressive as 780, but in real world use it would have been more practical. And you'd likely have gotten a full two hours out of it.

Still, for the money this blows every other light I own away on a price/performance level. Makes the TK40 I paid $180 for look silly. The TK41's saving grace is that it has pretty good throw. Otherwise it'd be getting gifted away.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 29, 2013)

edit- 

8.15" long, but anyone mind measuring the length without the extender?


----------



## Ryp (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks about the same length as a PD35.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 30, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> edit-
> 
> 8.15" long, but anyone mind measuring the length without the extender?



Your wish is my command  (one with extender / one without) :


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Ryp (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey, I was right! ~5.5"


----------



## martinaee (Oct 1, 2013)

No problem. Honestly it feels way better in hand as a 2 18650 light (with the extender). It's nice that you can use it with one (or two cr123's) but it honestly feels slightly awkward to hold and the battery is SO much tighter for some reason than when using 2 batteries and the extender.


----------

